# My new hunting partner



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I picked up the little duck hunting monster a few days ago. She has two speeds, full throttle and sleeping, right now she's sleeping against my foot.

We still haven't named her yet. I'd like it to be something related to duck hunting but nothing cliche' like a brand name.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

already chewing on a duck. awesome.


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

absolutely great, nice pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Love her eye's.....nice lookin pup !......


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Congrats on the dog, that is awesome! Someday soon for me... I hope...


----------



## PATRPM (Jun 9, 2006)

Good looking pup. I would suggest Daffy, Sky, Teal for a name. Goodluck


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Good looking pup.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Saawwweeeeeeeeett!!! Id would consider little "suzie"


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CoyotePete (Nov 17, 2005)

She looks like a bear cub. Congrats on the new pup.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Name her Chaz....


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm using these pictures to convince my wife we need a chessie pup. gorgeous dog.


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

nice looking pup ian!!! 
you can name her "myface".... so when you call her,
just yell out!!! come on myface...:lol:
kidding aside, teal is a good one..dave


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

BIG DAVE said:


> nice looking pup ian!!!
> you can name her "myface".... so when you call her,
> just yell out!!! come on myface...:lol:
> kidding aside, teal is a good one..dave


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

William H Bonney said:


> Name her Chaz....


haha. :tdo12:


----------



## Huntinman225 (Sep 24, 2005)

I hope she works for ya... Mine didn't - Loves water yet couldn't shake the gun shy thing... now she is a 140lb lap dog... I would call her PLEASE - that way your always polite...:lol:


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

might as well get past the pleasantries and get a name I know you'll be using in the future.

you know, like

"_Damn it_"
that way it's not confusing to her later!! 

_
damn it, drop that shoe

damn it, stop eatting that duck

damn it, why don't you listen_
:lol: :lol:

gawd love a chessie!! :evil:

~~~~~~

just kidding around. You got a really great looking pup there. have fun with her.

how about calling her Sprig? or other duck you really enjoy.

say you like Black Ducks; you could name her using the latin name of "rubripes" (black duck: _A. rubripes_), A.K.A. "Ruby"

or, make it more personal; like naming her after a place you enjoy or would like to visit with her on your adventures.

I know a "dakota" and a "Quill" (sask.) that were named in this manner.

just some thoughts.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Remember when you name that beautiful little girl, that's going to chew your house down, eat your shoes, make your hands bleed and down right make you angry. That her name should be able to be heard at some distance.

Don't forget to post pics of her escapades......oh ya ! Hide the remote....


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

looks like that one of ericas puppys from blackwoods she is a good looking pup i got a 10 month chessie his is already 96# and has a drive like no other and is well be haved in the feild you going to love watching her hunt next season


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The little sixteen pound hellion just tore around house. She burned white hot for about 10 minutes and now she's crashed out next to me.

She likes to chew on my boots, the tv remote, her crate, the couch, firewood, my recliner, sticks, bark, trees, grass, the deck, leaves, tarps, curtains, her kong, the carpet, me, her mom, etc. She hasn't tried trailer tires or a backhoe bucket, SK's Otto has the market cornered on those. :lol:

I'm well aware of how Chessie's behave, we had one for 14 years and lost her at the end of August. They are very smart and can have their own agenda at times. That's what's so endearing about them.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

BIRD BARREL said:


> looks like that one of ericas puppys from blackwoods she is a good looking pup i got a 10 month chessie his is already 96# and has a drive like no other and is well be haved in the feild you going to love watching her hunt next season


She's out of Marshlan's line.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

JBooth said:


> I'm using these pictures to convince my wife we need a chessie pup. gorgeous dog.


I know where there's an awesome male pup available.


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

thats the best time!!! all tuckered out laying next 
to you, scratching the ears.... you going to be 
up for gun season at houghton lake??? will be up on
the 12th!!! we are on the west side of the lake, mile and half 
south
from northshore bar!!!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

At the moment, she thinks her name is NO!


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

ih772 said:


> I know where there's an awesome male pup available.



I wish. Did that one come out of blackwood? PM me, I'm curious about the price and the breeder.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Here's some more pics of her. She's 12 weeks old in some of them, about 16 weeks old in others and about 6 moths old in a few more.

She loves to climb up and sit on things. Here she is practicing for sitting on a marsh stand.


















Her first time out in the snow.




































Stalking a Blue Jay.









Nap time.









Watching the hockey game in my chair.









First Xmas.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Hanging out on the deck.









Relaxing on the rug.









Chewing on her Kong.









She decided to hop into the dryer right after a load of clothes was taken out. She liked how warm it was inside.









Ready to go up north. She crawled into it on her own.









Hanging out on top of her crate....more marsh platform training.









Singing to me.









Sleeping in "her" chair.









Attending puppy obedience classes with her Mom.









Sharing her bed with Maggie, her Swamp Collie friend.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Damn, that's a good lookin' dog!


----------



## YELLERLAB (Oct 21, 2009)

Really great looking girl! Looks like shs's a riot to have around.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice looking pup ! Sure to bring you many years of bittersweetness !! You simply can't beat the joys of having a dog in the hunting party with you.


----------



## silverhawk (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice looking pup. Know what you mean about the chewing my 4 month old lab maddi just ate the bath matt last night. Wife just loves it when she chews up her nice things :rant:. I'm just glad she's only chewing her stuff and not mine:lol:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Tess loves the bath mat. She picks it up and runs out into the living room where she shakes the heck out of it and then throws it up in the air and catches it for the next few minutes.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Here's some pics of her first middle zone opening weekend. She thought the boat rides were awesome!

Bonus points if you can figure out where the last picture was taken...


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

This was her first trip to Fish Point. She hopped up on the bench seat and stood on my shoulder to get a better view of the action.


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

very very nice lookin puppy :coolgleam how about Marsha like in duck marsh.


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

Good looking dog, are you bringing her tomorrow?


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

No, she's staying home this time.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Her first trip to Shiawassee.


----------



## woodlandgirl (Feb 20, 2011)

Those pics were so funny.she's a riot and you are a very good photographer! I was gonna suggest PITA for her name(pain in the ****),buti saw you named her.great looking girl!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

She got an early birthday present for early goose season.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Went out for the 2014 opener and she did her first water retrieve of a goose today. She made a few circles around it before she decided how she was going to pick it up.


----------

